# Gx 255



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thinking of purchasing a GX 255 lawn tractor. Has anyone purchased this tractor that could give me some information on how tractor handles and mowes grass. Also are there any issues or conserns about this model.

Thank You for your help


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: and welcome to TF.

I can't give you any personal experience either. 

The GX series are right below the X series, so what you are getting is a pricey (in some people's opinions), very well built and performing machine that will hold it's value well. The GX series give a very good cut from what I have read on the forums. Twin Touch pedal controls, traction assist, and power steering are nice features. Not to be cliched, but "you get what you pay for".

If you are comfortable on the tractor and comfortable with the dealer and price, it's a really nice mower to have, IMO.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The GX255 is built on a JD GT series frame. Basicly the GX255 is a GT series with power steering and diff/lock and it uses a pedal spring assited lift to raise and lower the mowing deck and other implements like the GT series. I don't own GX255 either But JD builds a quality machine. Myself I have there older Brother a X485. Now anybody that owns a GT series should be able to answer your Questions I owned a early 90's JD240 and it handeled the mowing chores and Garden chores quite well. I will say this once you have used power steering on a Garden tractor you will never want to go back to manual.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! My Deeres are much older than the one you are looking at, so I have no personall experience with the GX series. But for what it is worth, my 20 plus year old machines are still supported by Deere in parts. And I would expect the GX255 to last 20 years with proper care, so there is comfort if you break something, you can get a new part.


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for all your help. Great forum.


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

As was mentioned above, the GX255 is built on the GT frame. The GT frame (including the GX255) is not nearly as strong as the GX3xx series tractors. If you want a tractor spend a few more dollars and move up to a GX335, GX345 or GX355.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The frame of the GT series is also the same as on the LX series.


----------

